# Catfish-n-Fixins



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Took the kids out catfishing at Steve's Farm catfishing ponds.
We love it, makes for a great day with the kids, and mamma gets a break at home.
We did a bunch of catch-n-release keeping only 3-5# fish, and took in 45#s of fish, filleted out to 18#s.
Fried a mess of'em Saturday but forgot to take pics, today decided to Pan Fry a bunch and deep fry some for a picky eater.

Pan fried & deep fried Catfish
Corn & Green Beans
Saffron rice
Dinner rolls slathered in butter

1/2cup of flour
Mix in the following spices
2 heaping tsp Cajun Spice
2 heaping tsp Seasoned Salt
1 heaping tsp garlic herb mixture
1 tsp garlic herb mixture
1 tsp Paprika
1 tsp garlic powder

*Pan Fry*
Pat fillets dry and dredge in mix
In a large, deep skillet (preferably cast iron) add oil till about an 8th of an inch deep, getting nice and hot.
Drop fillets skin side down cook till nicely colored and cooked about halfway, flip and finish cooking.
Time depends on thickness.

*Deep Fry*
Dip fillets in milk before dredging in mix, fry at 350' till flaking.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

great day. hard to beat fried catfish.i've probably eaten more fried catfish than any other species.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, that is on our plan now before the kids go back to school! Thanks!


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Fine looking meal and pictures. Love me some catfish...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! Looking good right there! Love the pics! Thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Both plates look great but I'm siding with the picky eater! Deep fried ! Give me a gallon of tartar sauce and some hot sauce and I can go to town on some deep fried catfish!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Gosh, that whole plate is tempting. Love good catfish. Your kids got to see where their dinner originated.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Gosh, that whole plate is tempting. Love good catfish. Your kids got to see where their dinner originated.


You know it, we're a hunting, fishing and gardening family and our kids know that food doesn't just somehow appear in a grocery store.
They see critter's slaughtered, butchered and they've worked the ground and harvested the fruits of their labors.


----------

